# Bald Eagle in Coweta County



## madrabbit (Oct 20, 2007)

Went hunting this morning, and saw a Mama and 2 babies.  While those were great to see, nothing compared to what I saw while on the way home!  Coming down a rural road in Coweta county I looked up and saw this flying up into a tree!   I snapped a few pics of it, sorry about quality, the zoom was maxed out!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 20, 2007)

Quality looks fine to me and what a great capture.


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 20, 2007)

after really lookin at the pics, you can see how big its talons are.............just amazing birds, and sooooo close to home.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 20, 2007)

COOL!!!!!!  What a sight to see.


----------



## swamp fox (Oct 20, 2007)

that is cool


----------



## ronfritz (Oct 20, 2007)

Very cool picture.  Wish I knew where I could go bump into one of those.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Oct 21, 2007)

very Nice... 

thanks


----------



## spotman (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 21, 2007)

way to go madrabbit!!! love seeing them in the wild. ronfritz, if you ever get near goat rock lake here in columbus, there are several nesting pairs of them. they are awesome to see on the wing!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2007)

Great pics! 

If you`re ever passin` by the Pineland Plantation catfish ponds on HWY 91 just north of Newton, look close. There`s usually a big female and a juvenile hangin` around there.


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 22, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> way to go madrabbit!!! love seeing them in the wild. ronfritz, if you ever get near goat rock lake here in columbus, there are several nesting pairs of them. they are awesome to see on the wing!!!



I tried to get a flying pic, but by the time I get back to my truck, and stopped in the road, It was too far, and I had a few cars backed up.  I know they were wondering what in the world I was doing!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 22, 2007)

That is awesome !!!!!! I hope to see that myself one day before I'm gone !!!!!! Only ones I've ever seen were in captivity.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 22, 2007)

Reminds me of home.  Back home we have Bald Eagles that nest all up and down the river near my house...The Deleware East and West Branch also has tons of eagles...Do you not see them very much in GA??


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 22, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Do you not see them very much in GA??



I'm 41 years old, spent many hours in the outdoors and I have yet to see one in the wild.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 22, 2007)

Jody, come on up with me next thanksgiving for opening week of deer season and we will hit the islands in the river for ducks and deer and you will see your fair share...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 22, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Jody, come on up with me next thanksgiving for opening week of deer season and we will hit the islands in the river for ducks and deer and you will see your fair share...



Some reports on here is that they are seeing them on Lake Varner. I live 15 minutes from Lake Varner, keep thinking I'll eventually see one.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool shots.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm jealous, I live in Coweta. Closest I have seen is off 362 in Meriwether, back about 5 years ago.


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't know if its the same Eagle or not, but an eagle has been seen, and photographed about 5 miles (crow flys) from where I got pictures of this one.  Must live close by?!    


The first one was on Roscoe Road, standing in the middle of the road. (getting a snack)

This one was off of Welcome-Sargent Road, near the catfish pay pond.


----------



## basslure (Oct 22, 2007)

Big Lazer PFA/WMA in Talbot /county has a few on the lake


----------



## leo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Nice capture*

beautiful bird, specially if the wild


----------



## Lee (Oct 23, 2007)

Great shots!  I used to see them on Clarks Hill lake, a few summers in a row.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lake Harding gets them too.  Nice shots.  It is great to hear they are in Coweta County.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool! I have only seen a couple of them in my lifetime. The only time I had a camera with me, he flew off just as I was pressing the shutter.
That was between Columbus and Eufaula.


----------

